# 2 problems



## spuds_mckinsey (May 27, 2006)

ok out of the 4 plants i have 2 are doing just fine then there are these 2 that are 38days into flowering (not sure if im supposed to count the first week of 12/12 so i did)check the water and soil ph and there fine.  i do have crappy soil but i flushed it about week or a week and a half ago... no nutes since then just distilled water.  checked for pests and have found none just the occasional brother wanting to take a peek. using 650w hps... not really looking to have them make a full recovery just want to drag these 2 bitches across the finish line. and does anyone know how long i might have left by takin a look at the pics but more importantly what might be wrong with them?


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2006)

It looks like pretty severe N defficiency to me.


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 27, 2006)

can i add nitrogen this late in flowering and still not mess it up anyfurther


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2006)

"38 days flowering"..."flushed it about week or a week and a half ago"
I don't think I would feed them a hi N, vegging fert, but I do think a flowering (hi P) with _some_ nitrogen would benefit that one.
I'd guesse at least another 30 days to maturity.


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 31, 2006)

ok i have some high p thats 10- 52 -10  bloom burts plant food havent used it yet. the stems on the leaves reaching to the main branch are turning red then the leaves will fall off when the red reaches the main branch and the leave almost turns see thru yellow.


----------

